# Single VS Dual Coil RDA



## NOOB (27/8/18)

Hi guys, 

So I've been toying with the idea of getting a new RDA. I currently have a Vandy Vape Phobia, which is a dual coil RDA, sitting on top of my Vandy Vape Pulse 80W. I have a clapton build in the Phobia which comes to 0.12ohms and I vape that at 50W.

I'm not sure whether I should look at a single coil RDA or another dual coil RDA that does not have bottom airflow.

What would be the potential benefits of having a single vs dual coil RDA, or vice versa, i.e. flavour, battery life, etc?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

P.S. if this question has already been answered elsewhere, I apologise, but could not find anything on this topic.


----------



## zadiac (27/8/18)

@NOOB, I have tried quite a few single coil RDA's and RTA's and they just don't do it for me. Dual coil for me. Single coils just are too weak IMO. To get to where the dual coils are at, you have to fire up the wattage some more and then you burn the cotton. Just my opinion. Not fact. May differ for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/8/18)

Best flavour and lower wattage vape = Single Coil. 
Warm Vape and more clouds = Dual Coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (27/8/18)

I used to always vote for dual coils until I got a hadaly. Never thought I would ever settle for a single coil atty. 
Now in my opinion single or dual coils depends on the atty, still vaping dual Clapton's on a dead rabbit at 90+ watts but single Clapton at 50w on a hadaly. for a change I like the single coil more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/8/18)

I agree with @Faiyaz Cheulkar 

I used to swear by my goon with dual coils but have settled on the dead rabbit sq with a nano alien at 28w. Been using it exclusively for a few weeks now. Loving it. 

I think it all depends on you @NOOB and what you like and don’t like. 



NOOB said:


> What would be the potential benefits of having a single vs dual coil RDA, or vice versa, i.e. flavour, battery life, etc?



For me flavour is much better and a set of batteries last a whole day so that’s a win!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## NOOB (28/8/18)

Thanks for the feedback @zadiac @Rob Fisher @Faiyaz Cheulkar and @Paul33. I really have some solid information to consider. You guys rock!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

